# StdIn und StdOut...



## JackMoonyM. (21. Jan 2011)

Hallo liebe Java Freunde...
Ich bin blutiger Java Anfänger und stehe vor folgender Aufgabe:
Schreiben Sie ein Programm Gitter.java das eine Datei von Standard-Input einliest, damit ein char-Array erzeugt und diese Array wieder auf StdOut ausgibt. Die Datei hat hierbei das folgende Format: Die ersten beiden Zahlen in der Datei geben die Anzahl der Zeilen bzw. Spalten der zu erzeugenden Matrix an. Die darauf folgenden Zahlen- werte codieren dann zeilenweise den Inhalt des Arrays. Hierbei wird eine 0 im Array zu 'O',
eine 1 zu 'X' und eine 2 zu 'Y'. Beispiel: Enthält die Datei die Daten
23002102
so wird dann daraus ein Array der Form.
OOY
XOY

Nun mein erstes Problem ist direkt das ich schon lange gesucht habe nach der richtigen Methode für das einlesen der Datei, also meine StdIn Methode aber leider erfolglos! Ich habe keinen Schimmer wie ich z.B. die ersten beiden ints meiner Datei extrahiere um daraus die Zeilen und Spalten festzulegen. Oder wie lese ich jeden Wert der Datei einzeln ein...
Ich würde mich sehr über schnelle Antworten freuen...
Vielen Dank


----------



## maki (21. Jan 2011)

*verschoben*

Was hast du denn bereits?


----------



## JackMoonyM. (21. Jan 2011)

```
public class Gitter {
     
     public static void main (String [] args) {
          
          char [][] Gitter = {{'o','x','x','x'},{'o','o','o','y'},{'x','y','x','x'}};
          
          for(int i=0;i<Gitter.length;i++){
               for(int j=0;j<=Gitter.length;j++){
               System.out.print (Gitter[i][j] + "\t");
               }
               System.out.println();
          }
     }
     
}
```
Das ist halt aber nur das was man für die spätere Verarbeitung für die Matrix braucht. Ich weiß wirklich nicht wie ich eine Datei mit Std In einlese....Es wäre wirklich sehr freundlich wenn mir einer das beibringen würde! Also vielen Dank nochmal im voraus!


----------



## XHelp (22. Jan 2011)

Dein Programm gibt dir nicht alle Daten aus, sondern nur ein 3x3 Feld. Außerdem Klasse "Gitter" und Variable "Gitter" ist auch ziemlich ungünstig.
"Eine Datei von Standard-Input" deute ich mal als: einfache Konsoleneingabe der Daten. Und wie man einen String einließt sollte google doch schon einiges preis geben.
Falls es doch wirklich um eine Datei handeln sollte, dann wüsste ich nicht, was "Standard-Input" sein soll.


----------



## Gast2 (22. Jan 2011)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Falls es doch wirklich um eine Datei handeln sollte, dann wüsste ich nicht, was "Standard-Input" sein soll.



vermutlich


```
cat gitter.txt | java -jar gitter.jar
```

:bahnhof:

oder


```
java -jar gitter.jar -file gitter.txt
```

was aber wirklich nicht StdIn wäre

hand, mogel

PS: ich tippe auf ein ReadLine


----------

